# [SOLVED] Corel Draw Help. =D



## Ariii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Okay, so I was wondering in downloading fonts for Corel Draw, what folder do I place it in? 

We were having this problem at work and I know that it has to go into a folder, but not sure what. Or do I have to make a new folder for it?

I don't have Corel Draw on this computer, but it's on one of the computers we use at work. If you could help, that would be wonderful. =3

Please and thank you!*


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Corel Draw Help. =D*

Hi, welcome to TSF

CorelDraw uses the standard Windows\Fonts folder.

Go to Control Panel > Fonts, then File > 'Install new font', place a tick in the 'Copy fonts to Fonts folder' box, navigate to the folder or CD where your new fonts are and select the ones you want.

Note: having too many fonts installed will slow down your computer, so try and install just the ones you need, preferably no more than 100.


----------



## Ariii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Corel Draw Help. =D*

Thank you!


----------

